# funtime 2010 and Graphtec cutter, output is big??



## razorsharp (Oct 1, 2010)

I hope someone can help, I have Funtime 2010 and I'm using it for rhinestones, when I send it to my craft robo pro instead of it cutting at the proper size its cutting huge! a star at 3inx3in its cutting at 8x8, paper 8.5x11.00. any help is appreciated.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

You can save the the file from funtime to .eps then view to illustrator and send to graftrobo. let me know if it helps.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I had the same problem with my 5000-60 and winpcsign 2010. I had to go into the cutter settings and change the "step size". With my cutter this is in the command setting. Drove me nuts for a couple of days. Now when I change from cutting in AI to winpc, I have to change this step size.


----------



## razorsharp (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks but I dont have illustrator and really dont want a workaround, there has to be a reason.


----------



## razorsharp (Oct 1, 2010)

Twanabee said:


> I had the same problem with my 5000-60 and winpcsign 2010. I had to go into the cutter settings and change the "step size". With my cutter this is in the command setting. Drove me nuts for a couple of days. Now when I change from cutting in AI to winpc, I have to change this step size.


I'll try it, thanks


----------



## razorsharp (Oct 1, 2010)

nothing seen as "step size"


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Do you have a display for settings? Go here and look for settings Page 32 and you will find the command and how to set the step size. http://www.craftrobostore.com/CR-Pro_UM/UM_CraftROBOProSE.PDF


----------



## Print and Pray (Aug 6, 2008)

Twanabee said:


> I had the same problem with my 5000-60 and winpcsign 2010. I had to go into the cutter settings and change the "step size". With my cutter this is in the command setting. Drove me nuts for a couple of days. Now when I change from cutting in AI to winpc, I have to change this step size.


Hi Twanabee,

What did you change the step size to for winpcsign2010 and what did you change it to for ai? What exactly is "step size"


----------



## Print and Pray (Aug 6, 2008)

Actually I figured it out from another website. You have to set the "Step size" on the graphtec to .025mm = 1016 if you are setting it on the cutter itself.

I now have my first rhinestone design completed. $1800 later and 4 hours of labor. WOOT! Time to start making some designs!


----------



## razorsharp (Oct 1, 2010)

guitarca18 said:


> actually i figured it out from another website. You have to set the "step size" on the graphtec to .025mm = 1016 if you are setting it on the cutter itself.
> 
> I now have my first rhinestone design completed. $1800 later and 4 hours of labor. Woot! Time to start making some designs!


*you are awesome! Thanks*


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I think I solved the problem on Oct. 26th.


----------



## Print and Pray (Aug 6, 2008)

Twanabee,

You def helped point me in the right direction! I just was confused because of the supposed conversion you have to do of 0.025 to correspond with 1016... I was looking at my graphtec going... How does 0.010 correspond to 254, 512, or 1016???

Thanks again for pointing me in the right direction..
Another question though. When I go back to cut a regular decal out of say AI or any other program I'm going to have to change that step size again?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

guitarca18 said:


> Twanabee,
> 
> You def helped point me in the right direction! I just was confused because of the supposed conversion you have to do of 0.025 to correspond with 1016... I was looking at my graphtec going... How does 0.010 correspond to 254, 512, or 1016???
> 
> ...


You can simply import from AI into Funtime and send it to your cutter or if you are cutting from AI or another program then you will have to change your settings back


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Roger is right. I use WPC for rhinestones and AI for vinyl. I cut from the cutting master plugin in AI. I have to switch my step size between the two. No big deal once you have done it. The other thing is to change your cutting cond. when you change holders. There are 9 condition settings you can set up. I use one for the blue top with 45 degree blade and another for the red top with the 60 degree blade.


----------



## twojton01 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you --- One more question - What command setting should I use? HP-GL or the other?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

twojton01 said:


> Thank you --- One more question - What command setting should I use? HP-GL or the other?


It depends on your driver settings.

HPGL is the universal plotter/cutter language for all cutters.

GPGL is proprietary to Graphtec cutters and stands for Graphtec Plotter Graphic Language.

Graphtec cutters can use both HPGL and GPGL.

The default setting for Graphtec cutters out of the box is GPGL.


----------

